# Missed it! (Scotland 42 - Romania 0)



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2007)

Another one from today's Rugby (Scotland - Romania, Worldcup).

Scotland white, Romania blue.

See also http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94112


----------



## deudeu (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool shot! Must have had some really good seats... or a really good lens.


----------



## gordon77 (Sep 19, 2007)

hah i was wondering if anyone here was at the world cup. alas i cant be there but we will win it this time!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2007)

deudeu said:


> Cool shot! Must have had some really good seats... or a really good lens.



Or some decent seats and a decent lens 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2007)

gordon77 said:


> alas i cant be there but we will win it this time!!!



I will see your team against Scotland in Edinburgh in a couple of days


----------



## gordon77 (Sep 19, 2007)

haha cool! who are you backing to win?


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 19, 2007)

What a great capture!  Fantastic job catching the action.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks 



gordon77 said:


> haha cool! who are you backing to win?



Scotland of course ... but hopes are not too high...


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2007)

hah...if you hadn't written what game it is I wouldn't have known...  I don't think so that people play it here


----------



## Alex_B (May 6, 2008)

mentos_007 said:


> hah...if you hadn't written what game it is I wouldn't have known...  I don't think so that people play it here



maybe you'd prefer the nude shots in the other thread?


----------



## KOrmechea (May 6, 2008)

Nice one.  Rugby's becoming more popular in the US.  

I still don't get it...


----------



## Alex_B (May 9, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> Nice one.  Rugby's becoming more popular in the US.
> 
> I still don't get it...



you don't get the rules? it is similar to American football, just without the padding and without most of those boring interruptions you get in American football. There is more flow in it.


----------

